# Scam or ???



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

I just received an email today, to the email address on my website. Funny thing is, I've never offered tables for sale, only showed a couple of them as projects here; my website offers only lamps… but the website is [presumably] the only place he could have found my email address. The lack of concern over the specifics and poor grammar makes me strongly suspect it's one of those "overpayment" scams.

Hello
My name is Mike Steve i will like to order a wood table below is
the specification of my inquiry:Models: All Models

Colors: any colors that you have ,
the sizes ;
Dimensions. 60" Table: 60"L x 36"W x 30"H.

or
Table: 72"L x 36"W x 30"H;

Finish Options is Salvaged Natural.

Quantity:2 pics of that

kindly email me with a total pickup price of 2 pics ..I will like you
to send me an email response with the picked up price for this sizes
and if you don't have this size or type available kindly email me with
the sizes you have available. I will like to know your forms or terms
of payment you accept Kindly respond to me as soon as possible for us
to proceed further with the order.

Thank You.
Mike Steve

Thoughts?


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Get a phone number and all custom orders need a deposit. You should fine out reel quick if its a scam or not…


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Tell him you give a huge discount to Nigerians.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

SCAM


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

Rusty has it right. You could add Sure, allow 2-3 years for delivery, special tables require special time.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Just the wording looks like all the scam craigslist replies, I wouldn't open any attachment if they send you one and I wouldn't build anything until you voice verify this person is real and get a deposit.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Who uses "Kindly" so many times? Mike Steve?? Ignore and move on working with real people and real money.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Scam.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

These type of scams are a dime-a-dozen. I wouldn't waste your time if I were you.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Scam. Not even specifying a color range is the first tell, the language used in the rest of the message is another huge red flag. Given the 0.0001% chance the person has English as their fourth language and actually wants you to make a table and they pay you for it, it might be worth at least asking for a deposit. Work is work, it's tough to turn someone away just because they don't know how to communicate effectively.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

No phone number

No Company name

No way


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Who would be named Mike Steve? Red flag. Poor English. Red flag. Any colors that you have? Red flag. It is more than likely an overpayment scam. Probably best to ignore it. If you want to play along ask for 50% down payment, for the exact amount only, and two weeks after the check clears you will purchase materials. I bet he disappears.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

They covered it above!

SCAM! You bet!


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

> Who would be named Mike Steve?
> 
> - bondogaposis


A nascar driver.

I would say it is a scam as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

SCAM! The next step will be, he'll send you a check for 3 times the actual price and you will cash the check, keep an extra 50 for your troubles and send the balance back to him.


----------

